# Windows 10 reset stuck at "resetting this pc"



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a ThinkPad P50s laptop that I'm going to sell in the future. Not long ago, I recently upgraded my RAM to 32GB and an SSD at 1TB (When I first got that computer, it came with 16GB RAM and a 1TB 5400RPM mechanical hard drive).

The operating system that came with the laptop is Windows 10 Home. Over the course of the weekend, I've did a full reset using the "Reset This PC" option. I selected the "Remove files and clean the drive" selection and then once that was completed, I've restarted my computer to initiate the reset process.

At that stage, Windows was initiating the reset process. While things were progressing, it became stuck at "Resetting this PC" at 42% (for my case).

I've left my computer running over the course of the weekend and it appears that there wasn't any traction since then. I wanted to know from your experiences how long did it take to wipe the Windows 10 installation into a "factory-fresh" state (either in your experience or something similar to mine)?

What should I do if my laptop got stuck at the "Resetting this PC" stage? I'm worried that it could potentially damage (and have an impact) of the overall stability of the Windows 10 installation as a whole.

Should I leave my computer as it is until the reset has been completed?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Well, something got botched. 
On an internet computer, download the ISO image for Windows 10, and burn the image to a USB Flash drive with the _Media Creation tool_. Boot the troubled computer off of the newly created USB Flash Drive, choose your Language. then *Custom Install.* 
Here Delete _*ALL*_ Partitions so the SSD drive is all *Unallocated Space*. Then press *Next.* Windows will create partitions and format them during the install.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Well, something got botched.
> On an internet computer, download the ISO image for Windows 10, and burn the image to a USB Flash drive with the _Media Creation tool_. Boot the troubled computer off of the newly created USB Flash Drive, choose your Language. then *Custom Install.*
> Here Delete _*ALL*_ Partitions so the SSD drive is all *Unallocated Space*. Then press *Next.* Windows will create partitions and format them during the install.


I haven't tried that yet, but I will do it in my own time. I wanted to make sure that my laptop is in a good condition to be sold!

Also, I've attempted to do a force restart my laptop, it booted back up okay but Windows told me that the "reset has been completed, but not all personal files were removed".

I then performed a second reset and then while it had jumped to 85% in the reset stage, it's still stuck at the stage.

Not sure if reinstalling using the USB key will make a difference. I had some concern about whether or not if I should activate the Windows 10 License after the reinstallation and then do the tedious task of installing all the drivers for the laptop. Any suggestions?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

most drivers will be loaded and the ones that doesn't you can go to manufacture site and download and install.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Also, your product key is saved in the Bios, so you don't need to type it in.
So, the fastest easiest way to get your computer ready to sell is to Delete All Partitions and do a Clean Install. should only take about 30 minutes or less. And you probably wont' need to install any drivers. 
If that fails, then the HDD may be failing and need to be replaced


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Also, your product key is saved in the Bios, so you don't need to type it in.
> So, the fastest easiest way to get your computer ready to sell is to Delete All Partitions and do a Clean Install. should only take about 30 minutes or less. And you probably wont' need to install any drivers.
> If that fails, then the HDD may be failing and need to be replaced


I've recently replaced into an SSD back in April, but that's my worse case scenario.

I've also attached a screenshot of my Windows 10 install process (although I will do the process at some point in the future). Some of the partitions listed in this illustration (sorry if the photo isn't clear) are reserved for my laptop recovery.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your recovery partition is corrupted and recovery keeps failing, then a Clean install would work best.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you all for providing me a lot of insight to my issue. 

I also wanted to prevent the setup (after the clean install) from configuring the "Microsoft Account" on the computer. Is there an option for me to opt out duing the configuration phase?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you are installing Windows 10 Pro, you have the option to create an *Offline Account *(Local Account). Unfortunately with Home there isn't that option.
When I install Home, I install with a Microsoft Account then after the install is done, I create a Local Account and delete the Microsoft account. I wish I didn't have to, but I have found no other way around it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> If you are installing Windows 10 Pro, you have the option to create an *Offline Account *(Local Account). Unfortunately with Home there isn't that option.
> When I install Home, I install with a Microsoft Account then after the install is done, I create a Local Account and delete the Microsoft account. I wish I didn't have to, but I have found no other way around it.


My bad did not realize video was for pro


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Spunk, we worked out how to set up a local account some time ago the trick is to disconnect from the internet then MS cannot create an account, you will get an option to create a local account, fortunately how to geek has a web page:-


https://www.howtogeek.com/442792/how-to-create-a-local-account-while-setting-up-windows-10/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------

